# Adobe Photoshop cs5 print settings for dye sublimation



## HanksDis (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm trying to set up my epson 4880 printer, but I'm not sure what my settings should be at. I am not using the power driver, only the original epson driver.

What should the following be for dye sublimation.

Media Type
color
print quality


The way I have it set up doesn't really work, I have the media type set at Ultra Smooth Fine Art Paper, but when I print, my printer only prints a nozzel check, not the actual image.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you will not get accurate image without proper ICC profile for the printer... not the PS settings. your ink vendor should provide the profile.


----------



## HanksDis (Feb 1, 2011)

Well I bought another epson 4880, and I wanted to run both my 4880's on one computer, but I can't seem to get powerdriver to work on my 2nd epson, so I figured I would use the normal epson drivers to print. Any tips on how I can get two of the same printers to run on one computer?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

maybe change the name of the second printer but I really don't have a clue.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

You would want the printer set on Epson matte paper I would think, as you shouldn't need the extra ink laid down for the art papers.
You will need to get the appropriate ICCs for your printer from Sawgrass (or whichever ink supplier you are using) or get a custom one made. 
Does anyone know if there is a way to extract the ICC profiles from the power driver?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

even if you extracted the ICC from Sawgrass, I would think it is formulated for a particular printer and sawgrass ink....


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Yah, I mean assuming that he has the power driver for the 4880, and is using Sawgrass ink, then extracting the ICCs from the power driver would be fine.
Obviously if he isn't using Sawgrass' ink, then using the PowerDriver or Sawgrass' ICCs would be pointless.
I would assume that if he already has another printer of the same model that is using PowerDriver successfully, then he would also be using Sawgrass' ink, and that this assumption could reasonably be extrapolated to the new 2nd printer.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

HanksDis said:


> Well I bought another epson 4880, and I wanted to run both my 4880's on one computer, but I can't seem to get powerdriver to work on my 2nd epson, so I figured I would use the normal epson drivers to print. Any tips on how I can get two of the same printers to run on one computer?


If you buy your inks from Conde they offer a ICC profile alternative to Power Driver, even with Sawgrass Sublijet inks they offer the ICC instead of the SG Power Driver. 

Unless you can figure out how to keep the installed Power Driver from intercepting all 4880 printer traffic then just using a ICC profile vs Power driver would for sure allow you to have 2 4880 named printers in Windows. 

If there is a trick to fool the SG Power Driver to not intercept both 4880 printers then I would think Vicky at Conde Systems would know, she is probably the best expert on the 4880 out there in the imprinting world.

Maybe David at Conde can chime in if he sees this.


----------

